# Which Carboy?



## I_Drank_It (Sep 7, 2011)

The only size I own is 6 gal. I've only seen the ones made in Italy and the ones made in Mexico. Are there any advantages/disadvantages to either of these? My local wine-making shop said that Mexico no longer makes glass so the Mexico-made carboys will become collectible one day. Is this true?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 7, 2011)

Collectible by a small group of crazy winemakers like us maybe but not worth very much $$$ I would think. The Mexican ones were much closer to 6G than the Italian ones which are more like 6.3G. The Italian ones need as much as a full extra bottle (or two) of wine to top off with.


----------



## robie (Sep 7, 2011)

Ditto of ibglowin's post.

It is good to have some of both kinds. When you rack from an Italian to a Mexican carboy, you will need less wine for topping off. It makes for a natural progression for racking.


----------



## I_Drank_It (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you use a carboy handle? If so, what is the correct placement of the handle onto the carboy (there are only two positions it will fit on mine). Also, I've seen on some sites that the handle should not be used to pick up full carboys. What is the truth?


----------



## Dugger (Sep 8, 2011)

I put the handle below the bottom rib on the neck. This is the strongest part of the carboy and would probably support the full carboy but I find it easier and safer to lift it with both hands. The handle is intended to safely lift the carboy empty and especially wet and slippery. It also makes a nifty place to keep the folded instruction sheet or notes!


----------



## I_Drank_It (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Dugger. I have the orange-dipped handles. My Italian carboy must have the handle installed below the bottom rib as you said. The handle is too loose if I place it between the top and bottom ribs. On my Mexican carboy, the handle fits either place. Out of ignorance, I've lifted my 6 Gal Italian carboy completely full. Guess I'll have to use a hand truck now to save my back.


----------



## wineh (Mar 25, 2012)

*Can it be too big?*

The carboy I mean. I suggested to a customer service rep at a kit manufacturer that I had a low beginning SG, and that I had never measured an SG as high as was suggested for that particular kit. After some back and forth emails, she suggested I recheck my 23 litre mark. So I filled up my mexican carboy (I have a couple of Italian ones as well) and confirmed that my mark is correct. She came back with " you should weigh 23kg of water in your primary and correct your mark. This suggests that my carboy is too large in an amount that would cause my initial SG to be too low. Have you ever had this problem?


----------

